# Hello



## twoblacklines (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, im John, 21, own a golf mk3 (for sale, but thats not why im here), mother owns a TT Mk1, she got quite a bargain really.

Im into modifications but she isnt, other than alloys, I needed to ask a tech question anyway.

How are you all! I feel for v6 owners what with the current petrol strikes! lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 8) Don't worry about me I'm fine for petrol.


----------

